# Nissans Only Car Cruise



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

Hey all,
Just wanted to see if anyone here is from the vegas area. I was wondering if whomever is in Vegas with any sentra to do a car cruise out to Red Rock Canyon Park. I am going to call out other Nissan car clubs and Nissans that are in Car Clubs to do a Nissans only cruise. I would like to do the cruise sometime around late May early June, so I need a list of how many people want to attend this cruise so I can contact the Park office to let them know we would be attending. I will pitch in some money ($150) for a BBQ at a local park as well if anyone is interested and I can call out a few friends of mine who DJ (house, trance, hip hop).
I participated in a Vegas Mazdas cruise out there (back in my old 320bhp MazdaSpeed Protege) and it ended up being a Auto-X session (awesome!). Had a blast and a small BBQ.


----------



## RivStar (Sep 5, 2004)

Sounds interesting keep me updated.


----------

